# Can we use rechargeable batteries and chargers which are of different brands together??



## vineeth12345 (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a Sony rechargeable battery charger(to be specific,this model-*www.sony.co.in/product/bcg-34hwn) and I need to buy rechargeable batteries for it.Can I use batteries of other brands or I should be using only Sony batteries with that charger?.I am planning to use them mainly for my wireless mouse.So which would be an ideal mAh rating for the batteries?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 25, 2012)

you can use any brand batteries as long as they satisfy this condition mentioned in charger product page:AA or AAA Ni-MH rechargeable batteries.


----------



## vineeth12345 (Feb 25, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> you can use any brand batteries as long as they satisfy this condition mentioned in charger product page:AA or AAA Ni-MH rechargeable batteries.



Ok..thanks for the reply..Any suggestions on the ideal mAh rating for wireless mouse?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 25, 2012)

any normal AA/AAA rechargeable cell from reputed brands like eveready should be enough for a wireless mouse.as far as i know all similarly priced rechargeable cells have similar mAh rating.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 25, 2012)

Rechargeable batteries for mouse. 

I strongly suggest you shift to the regular one use batteries.

Since I'm on PC now I can put it more fervently, that you should not use rechargeable batteries for such slow drain devices. 

Either the battery will leak killing itself and in some cases the device used in. 
The battery will die eventually and much faster since rechargeable batteries are meant for heavy duty work not for clocks and watches.

Know When to Use Alkaline Versus Rechargeable Batteries



> For example, it makes much more sense to use traditional alkaline batteries for low-draw devices like your wall clocks, radios, smoke detectors, programmable thermostats, and remote controls because they lose power at a much slower rate than rechargeable batteries.



Rechargeable Batteries – Do?s and Don?ts | InfiniteSpectra Blog


Although I have quoted all this from online text, I say it with my own experience.


----------



## vineeth12345 (Feb 26, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Rechargeable batteries for mouse.
> 
> I strongly suggest you shift to the regular one use batteries.
> 
> ...




I have been using alkaline batteries and they last 3-4 months roughly.Thats why I thought of shifting to rechargeable batteries..


----------



## Sarath (Feb 26, 2012)

I had 8 AA batteries, 2 C size and 2 D size batteries. I was looking for the 9V type ones and later AAA size batteries. 

4 of my AA batteries leaked inside two clocks, a mouse and one more device I can't remember, killing all of them. 
Total loss = A LOT!
Saving =  I got owned! What savings?

Savings I thought I would make = Save a lot on the non-rec batteries and help protect environment
Reality = All my devices got screwed, batteries that were >200 a pair died on me, environment got screwed inevitably 

Now only use alkaline and normal Zinc-Cad batteries. Alkaline for the mouse  for safety.


----------

